# PBS Signal



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

PBS (HD and mux both) are normally 60% here, but the last two weekends, dropped out with signals <30%. PBS Montana still at 70%. Why is PBS national's signal fluctuating so much? Have two dishes pointed at it now, and the 33" won't even lock. The 36" locks but picture breaks up.

Where is their uplink center? Maybe they are having storms over it.


----------



## rviele (Mar 16, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> PBS (HD and mux both) are normally 60% here, but the last two weekends, dropped out with signals <30%. PBS Montana still at 70%. Why is PBS national's signal fluctuating so much? Have two dishes pointed at it now, and the 33" won't even lock. The 36" locks but picture breaks up.
> 
> Where is their uplink center? Maybe they are having storms over it.


works perfectly on my end best hd i've ever seen of course i have cband.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Their uplink center must be on the east coast, big line of storms were passing over. After they got out over the Atlantic, my signal popped back up to 60%.

What sat/freq is PBS-HD using on C Band? I have a 10' C band dish here I can try to get it with.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

12140 V 30000 is the HD feed
12180 V 30000 is the other feeds


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok, those are the ones I am getting. Thought you were getting one on C band too.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

only C-Band PBS is the analog feed on W4 16


----------



## rviele (Mar 16, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Ok, those are the ones I am getting. Thought you were getting one on C band too.


if you have a 4dtv unit that is moto 922 the pbs national hd feed is on satellite t6 transponder 603 which is a digitial feed.


----------

